# Google "My Tracks"



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

This is probably old news, but I didn't see a thread, so I figured I'd throw one up. I just started using this app on my Droid, and it rocks. It's free, logs total distance, moving time, total time, elevation changes, speed, etc, and logs it all to google maps so you can see where you've been, and repeat if you want. Been using it since I can never get my bike computer to work 100% of the time. Anybody found any other cool apps for biking?


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

I've been contemplating using this app....

I'm curious how/where do you mount your Droid to keep good satellite connectivity?


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

I was concerned at first too since I don't put it on handlebars, but I just turn it on, then put it in my pocket and it works great. no problems to date.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

H3LlIoN said:


> I was concerned at first too since I don't put it on handlebars, but I just turn it on, then put it in my pocket and it works great. no problems to date.


nice! may have to give it whirl!


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

Confirmed today that this will work when placed in the top pocket of a camelback. I even got off bike, went in to LBS for a half hour and came out and never missed a lick. I don't have to worry about whether it's still on, I don't have to worry about it cutting off or not working like my shitty odometer, and it doesn't depend on a correct tire size setting to determine distance. All in all, I <3 tracks.


----------



## Volvoman62 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have been using Sports TrackLive for the droid. for 10 dollars you get access to a website that will log all of your stats, you can even let people track you live if you want. So far I love it. You can even hook up a bluetooth heart rate monitor.


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

Eh. Tracks is free and you can also let people track you via google latitude. I use fitday to track online, also for free. That blueooth thing is pretty tight though...where do you get the monitor and how much is it?


----------



## Volvoman62 (Sep 28, 2010)

It uses the Zephyr BioHarness its spendy at 99 bucks but it does skin temp, breathing rate, and heart rate. It might do more not quite sure. Looked like it integrated nicely though.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Been using mytracks since I had my G1. Now using a Samsung Vibrant, I love it, I record everything from ski trips to mt bike trips all from my backpack.









darker lines were taken twice or more.

Post to google maps online, share your trip info both as a google document or a google map, print maps, you name it, simply one of the best apps on android.


----------



## imapylet (Oct 22, 2009)

Another cool function of the My Tracks (at least before the latest update, havent figured it all out yet) is that you can color your ride by speed, gradient, or elevation. Kinda cool to look at your ride and see all the slow/fast sections.
The latest version will give you all the stats on a seperate page as well as a speed/altitude vertical profile 
After trying out all the free apps available for Android, I gotta say that this is the most useful and the easiest to use. 

Ive also used the SportsTracker. Its good, works great. But I still go back to My Tracks for 90% of my rides.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

imapylet said:


> Another cool function of the My Tracks (at least before the latest update, havent figured it all out yet) is that you can color your ride by speed, gradient, or elevation.


Where do you do this from, the phone app or Google Maps? Ive been using MyTracks for a few weeks now and really like it. Ive also been using Endomondo which is nice in other ways. It announces your time and total time on every lap (mile). It also has Blue Tooth HRM integration with the Zephyr HxM which I just ordered.

Ill have to check out SportsTracker as well. There is a thread on MyTracks in the GPS forum as well....


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

RipRoar said:


> Ill have to check out SportsTracker as well.


Which Sports Tracker do you mean? There's more than one service/software using that name or something very similar.

The one I am using only works with Nokia phones, so far, but I think more support is in their plans:
http://www.sports-tracker.com/

... here's a track from a group ride event. We had to start and finish in the middle of the town.
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/perttime/36a5eje1qv5mp29g


----------



## ecna (Oct 11, 2004)

I found it a couple of weeks ago as well. I got a Droid X. I was worried about GPS reception, but I had it zipped in a little underseat bag and it worked fine. It's a really coop app!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

perttime said:


> Which Sports Tracker do you mean? There's more than one service/software using that name or something very similar.
> http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/perttime/36a5eje1qv5mp29g


I was not really sure, Im looking at many of them now but have been using Endomondo. I received the Zephyr HRM (bluetooth) strap and it works great! Still very new to me but people have been getting over 20hrs run time out of the strap and its rechargeable via USB.

Will see how long the droid x battery lasts with BT & GPS on in Airplane mode. So far has not been a problem without BT.

Looks like My Tracks is adding the feature as well.


----------



## Spikington2 (Aug 30, 2010)

I use it on my droid for hiking and biking. Its the best free app I've used for tracking avg speed and changes in elevation.


----------



## imapylet (Oct 22, 2009)

Crap, my bad.:madman: 
RideTrac colors the trail by speed ,gradient, or elevation. I usually use both apps at the same time. Now if someone could plug in all the best of all of these programs into one kick ass free app....


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Email the my tracks developer they are really really good at listening to advice and suggestions from people who use the app.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

I've logged a couple pavement rides so far with Mytracks. Today will be my first MTB ride. Looking forward to seeing the elevation changes and route displayed. Good app for free IMO.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

RipRoar said:


> Zephyr HRM (bluetooth) strap and it works great! Still very new to me but people have been getting over 20hrs run time out of the strap and its rechargeable via USB.
> 
> Will see how long the droid x battery lasts with BT & GPS on in Airplane mode.


I hear some guys, with some HRMs, have had problems keeping the BT connection between HRM in front and phone in a pack.

Apparently, HRM BT may be very low powered to keep power consumption down, and BT signal gets deflected by water molecules. People have used various solutions to keep HRM and phone closer to each other, or less soft tissue between them, at least.


----------



## Nadamamasboy (May 20, 2006)

Looks like I'll have to try this! :thumbsup:


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Been using mytracks since I had my G1. Now using a Samsung Vibrant, I love it, I record everything from ski trips to mt bike trips all from my backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!....the LOAF is one of my all time favorites :thumbsup:


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

I have the app installed on my EVO. I'm just too scared to take my phone with me. I don't want to smash it! LOL


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Bryank930 said:


> I have the app installed on my EVO. I'm just too scared to take my phone with me. I don't want to smash it! LOL


Dont crash..


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I've been carrying a Nokia N95 in a pouch on belt or pack strap, or in jacket pocket. No harm has come to the phone ... maybe I am lucky or don't crash hard enough  or maybe the phone is not all that vulnerable.


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

I hesitate to ask (hijack), but anyone have good experience with a similar app for the iPhone?

Thanks!


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Sweet, I'd been looking for an app like this for my D2. Just installed it, i'll have to try it later in the week when I can hit the trail again.


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

Confirmed working in jeans pocket on woods trail yesterday...hung with me the whole time. 


As to iphone, my g/f has one...I'll see what she uses and report back.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

perttime said:


> I've been carrying a Nokia N95 in a pouch on belt or pack strap, or in jacket pocket. No harm has come to the phone ... maybe I am lucky or don't crash hard enough  or maybe the phone is not all that vulnerable.


I put my G1 in the sunglasses pouch on my camelback for over a year riding AM and freeride every day, every other day at the least. Never once had a problem, I have been riding with my vibrant (what appears to be a much more fragile phone) for about 2 months with not even a scratch. I think an EVO would do just fine. I have gone OTB and cracked my helmet but havent hurt the phone any. Anyone that says you cant take a smart phone on the trails is foolish. Plus you spent all of that money on a phone did you not get insurance on it?


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks K3LIIoN!


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

Worked like a champ in my camelback mule pocket!

Here's my ride at Schaeffer Farm from today!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Ive been trying out SportsTrackLive and it has some nice features but lacks a few simple things others have.

here is a ride from today: http://www.sportstracklive.com/track/detail/MTBchezz/Mountain-Biking/94526/mtb/65235


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I just purchased the Zephyr HxM monitor. It won't ship until the 18th but I'm excited to try it out! Which software graphs out heart rate metrics better, Endomondo or SportsTrack?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

SportsTrackLive is better for HRM in my opinion although could be better. It gives you your top 5 HR increases and top 5 recoveries. There are several ways to look at the data. On the chart I am more interested in elevation and heart rate but you can really on view it by time or speed and hear rate. One thing I really like is to use the PLAY feature and playback my ride x12 the speed and see my HR. You can see an example here from a widget they provide.

http://ascc.com/mtb/

On this loop I seem to loose accurate HR from 15min to 30min for some reason and have not figured it out yet, but for the most part works well.

If you check out the link it will pretty much show you what SportTrackLive is about. I really like the HR announcements as well, lots of other cool features. Endomondo has some other features that are nice but just no enough data analysis built in. Bottom line you have the data and could use a different program for better analysis..

Also, on my Droid X I cannot get SportTrackLive to use GPS in Airplane mode, so far battery has not been an issue.

MyTracks are adding in support for the HxM as well per their developer blog.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

I've been using Cardio Trainer which has some, but not all features of My Tracks. Gonna have to look into My Tracks.


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

RipRoar said:


> SportsTrackLive is better for HRM in my opinion although could be better. It gives you your top 5 HR increases and top 5 recoveries. There are several ways to look at the data. On the chart I am more interested in elevation and heart rate but you can really on view it by time or speed and hear rate. One thing I really like is to use the PLAY feature and playback my ride x12 the speed and see my HR. You can see an example here from a widget they provide.
> 
> http://ascc.com/mtb/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link and the information. Looks great. Good to know that MyTracks will be adding support for the HxM soon.


----------



## Rubicon1 (Jul 13, 2010)

B.iCycle for the IPhone app version. Works pretty good


----------



## rjattack19 (Sep 3, 2010)

does anyone know if its available for the blackberry? i cant seem to find it


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

Sweet, I didn't know about this. I just downloaded it onto my phone. I'll try it out on my ride!


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

As to that iphone app, my g/f didn't have anything installed, so I downloading something and we are gonna test it tomorrow. Can't remember name, will post back though after ride.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

rjattack19 said:


> does anyone know if its available for the blackberry? i cant seem to find it


Pretty sure Endomondo supports Blackberry: http://www.endomondo.com


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

I can't believe there aren't more iPhone users out there. I'm going to check out B.iCycle (thanks Rubicon) and cyclemeter GPS looks to have pretty good reviews. H3LIIoN any luck?


----------



## rjattack19 (Sep 3, 2010)

RipRoar said:


> Pretty sure Endomondo supports Blackberry: http://www.endomondo.com


downloading it now! thanks!


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

ive tried both and still prefer cardiotrainer


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

I used My Tracks last night on the ride. Damn, very impressed! Super precise and provides quite a bit of data.


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

Downloaded and used Cyclemeter app for the iPhone over the weekend. Worked like a champ. Turned it on and threw it in the jersey and forgot about it.

I was able to upload the ride and share with friends on google maps. Looks like the above pictures but also tracks your one mile split times (and overlays them on the map) and average speed for each mile.

Below is the printout for my ride:

Started: Oct 17, 2010 7:33:57 AM
Ride Time: 2:09:33
Stopped Time: 0:00
Distance: 30.18 miles
Average: 13.98 miles/h
Fastest Speed: 35.62 miles/h
Climb: 1132 feet
Calories: 0
Official Route: No

The time above is off by about 12 minutes b/c I forgot to shut off the program when I finished. But I learned there is a autostop detector that I have since turned on. As well as the calories burned calculator (I didn't put in my weight before the ride, it will be intersting to compare it to my bike computer).

There seems to be a bunch of other features that I haven't tried to figure out yet. But so far I am impressed.

For those that are interested here is the link...

http://www.abvio.com/cyclemeter/

I think it was $4.99


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

I've been using endomondo on my HTC desire and it does what I need. Like others have said they do, I put it in a velcro phone pack on my backpack strap or top pocket, hasnt missed a beat.

Anyone know of any that we can take a known trail map and overlay it onto the workout map? I have them in pdf on my phone so I can reference the trail map if I need, but would be nice just to look at my workout and see where I am on the trail, not just where I have been.


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

sherwin24 said:


> I've been using endomondo on my HTC desire and it does what I need. Like others have said they do, I put it in a velcro phone pack on my backpack strap or top pocket, hasnt missed a beat.
> 
> Anyone know of any that we can take a known trail map and overlay it onto the workout map? I have them in pdf on my phone so I can reference the trail map if I need, but would be nice just to look at my workout and see where I am on the trail, not just where I have been.


The application of which the thread is titled (my tracks) does exactly what you are asking for. There's no special setting required, simply start the application and you can view your progress at any time in real time on the map.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

sherwin24 said:


> Anyone know of any that we can take a known trail map and overlay it onto the workout map? I have them in pdf on my phone so I can reference the trail map if I need, but would be nice just to look at my workout and see where I am on the trail, not just where I have been.


I dont think any of the apps that we have mentioned here have that function while tracking live. You can do this after you track your ride by exporting the data and using some software (many available) but none of these freebies seem to have that capability..

I usually just zoom in on hybrid or satellite mode..not perfect


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

mgreene said:


> H3LIIoN any luck?


We tried Runtrack on her iPhone, and it blew. Haven't tested anything else. Still loving My Tracks on my Droid.


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

She's using cyclewatch lite now, and it seems to do okay. Not the same functionality as my tracks though.


----------



## fda47 (Aug 26, 2009)

Dumb question for mytracks user. I just used it a couple time and love it. First time ever had a smartphone as well 

Anyways, is it possible to take someone's KML file and upload it to mytracks? This is so I can follow someone else's tracks if I go to a trail I've never been to?


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

This is what I was asking earlier. I am not very good with technology, but after looking around online it seems that it is possible, but beyond my abilities atm. I am going to try my tracks and try to learn it though and will let you know what I find. I like endomondo and it appears that it will do this on blackberry but they don't support the kml mapping for droid with endomondo.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

Does one need to have cell phone service to use my tracks?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

BeaverTail said:


> Does one need to have cell phone service to use my tracks?


Yes. Smartphone , PDA with GPS that has an operating system (Android, Windows Mobile etc..) that supports the app...


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

BeaverTail said:


> Does one need to have cell phone service to use my tracks?


You dont need constant cell service no, but you do need a steady GPS fix, and its suggested to have at least some cell service when starting any android GPS application to help refine your location and get solid GPS fix.


----------



## skrap1r0n (Oct 15, 2010)

Downloaded my tracks last weekend when we started riding. I turned it on and left it in my camelbak and it worked great. I'm using an old school G1 with a lesser radio than the newer phones and it didn't miss a beat.


----------

